# Hello!



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

Wow Captain Nd,o had a very long life!

Whimsey and Charlie are very handsome


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Welcome! Very nice photos--thanks for sharing! Oh, I would love to have a Samber descendent, he was an incredible horse! What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## Captain Nemo (Mar 19, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> Welcome! Very nice photos--thanks for sharing! Oh, I would love to have a Samber descendent, he was an incredible horse! What kind of fish do you have?


I have a bristlenose pleco, a Siamese algae eater, some guppies, some harlequin rasboras, and some Cory catfish. I usually have bettas but I’m branching out.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Captain Nemo said:


> I have a bristlenose pleco, a Siamese algae eater, some guppies, some harlequin rasboras, and some Cory catfish. I usually have bettas but I’m branching out.


I've always wanted to get some Bettas! So pretty and would love to keep them in a proper tank. But, alas, I haven't bit the bullet, I've not had the best of luck with fish


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bettas are mudhole dwellers. Do better when not in a tank. That much oxygen goes to their brain....LOL I've known several to live years beyond expected just by keeping in small fish bowls adding a small amount of fresh water weekly or bi weekly and restricting feeding to well below what most people feed.

Hello Captain! Welcome.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m fairly new to this forum too, and I can’t believe the knowledge of many of the members...they’ve helped me so much, taking time out of their busy lives to answer my dumb questions🙂 You’ll love being on this forum!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Bettas are mudhole dwellers. Do better when not in a tank. That much oxygen goes to their brain....LOL I've known several to live years beyond expected just by keeping in small fish bowls adding a small amount of fresh water weekly or bi weekly and restricting feeding to well below what most people feed.
> 
> Hello Captain! Welcome.


Interesting! I've always understood they were fresh water stream fish! But like I said, fish are not my strong point!


----------



## Captain Nemo (Mar 19, 2021)

Sure, they can live a long time in a bowl. But you shouldn’t keep any fish in a bowl. They need at least five gallons. In the wild they live in rice puddles in the dry season. That is a very stressful time for them. In the wet season, they claim big territories. I once had a betta in a bowl. He just stayed in one place all day. I had another betta in a twenty gallon who swam around all day and was very happy. So please don’t keep any fish in a bowl. You can look it up if you wish, everywhere will tell you not to use a fish bowl.


----------



## Captain Nemo (Mar 19, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> Interesting! I've always understood they were fresh water stream fish! But like I said, fish are not my strong point!


Betta fish are native to Asia, where they live in the shallow water of marshes, ponds, or slow-moving streams.


----------



## Captain Nemo (Mar 19, 2021)

While I’m giving a boring fish lecture , there is also no such thing as a tank that is too big.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

BethR said:


> I’m fairly new to this forum too, and I can’t believe the knowledge of many of the members...they’ve helped me so much, taking time out of their busy lives to answer my dumb questions🙂 You’ll love being on this forum!


Palfrey...you’re one of them!


----------

